
Apple remembers where you wanted to get drunk for up to 2 years - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/04/apple-remembers-where-you-wanted-to-get-drunk-for-up-to-2-years/
======
ctdonath
Stupid title. Apple remembers _somebody_ wanted to get drunk for up to 2 years
- with no idea _who_.

